# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  STROBO, portfolio of autonomous bus platforms, Singapore Technologies Engineering Ltd (ST Engineering), Singapore

## Airicist

Developer - Singapore Technologies Engineering Ltd (ST Engineering)

Contributor - BYD Company LTD

----------


## Airicist

STROBO Autonomous Bus Platforms

Oct 22, 2019

----------

